
DevOps Newsletters - gk1
https://devopsnewsletters.com/
======
bovermyer
This is nice, but what I'd really like is a website that is the following:

* Long-form curated "DevOps" stories; a mix of news and editorials

* Monthly update frequency

* Presented in a form that is easily scanned; headlines and a paragraph or two on the front page, with clickthrough to the full article

...basically, a DevOps newspaper, but curated carefully and produced slowly.

~~~
mechtron
Mine updates more often than monthly but otherwise sounds like a good fit?
www.corey.tech

~~~
xref
> Moto

> Through automation, anything is possible.

Did you mean ‘motto’? I like what you’ve published so far, I might mention on
articles you surface like “SCP is insecure and slow”[0] that it was written by
a company with a competing product to sell you, in this case Gravitational.

[0] [https://gravitational.com/blog/scp-familiar-simple-
insecure-...](https://gravitational.com/blog/scp-familiar-simple-insecure-
slow/)

------
tylerwince
This is pretty neat. Newsletter discovery is one of the biggest challenges
right now. So many people are getting bogged down with crappy newsletter
because they can't find the no-name authors that are generating top shelf
content.

Would be cool if there is a review/ranking mechanism to help the best boil to
the top.

~~~
schmichael
This is one of many things I miss about RSS: there were "planets" or other
aggregations of individual RSS feeds. So you could get curated content from a
host of authors, and if you didn't like the curation you could grab the OPML
and customize it.

Newsletters are fine, but they feel like a massive step backward both
functionally and from a privacy perspective.

~~~
tylerwince
Totally agree about RSS. I think the best thing about email is that authors
get to build their own connection to the audience. Either way, there are
options to make this happen if you want it:
[https://feedbin.com/blog/2016/02/03/subscribe-to-email-
newsl...](https://feedbin.com/blog/2016/02/03/subscribe-to-email-newsletters-
in-feedbin/)

------
vaughnegut
Adjacent to devops/SRE, I've been actively looking for newsletters (or
communities) related to Distributed Systems. I'd be interested to hear if
anyone has any recommendations.

------
kutorio
If you only had bandwidth to follow 1 devops newsletter which one would it be?

~~~
captn3m0
Depends on your interest area. I've really liked Cron.weekly, but I haven't
tried most of these anyway.

